# Pastillage



## blossom (May 21, 2007)

Hi,

This is my first post.... I need some advise.

I am currently working on a project and could use some ideas. I need to make a lion or tigers head using pastillage. I really have very limited experience working w/ it and welcome any ideas. 

I should add that this is for a center piece that is in a rainforest theme. I would really like to do something that is 3-D. :lips:


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

My advice would be to start researching in the library to get some basic concepts understood, sketch your design and lay it out, make your templates, run some tests then come back to the forum and ask specific questions if any problems arise.

Good luck.

Felixe


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

when I need Ideas II always check out online first then books. what size is it going to be. will any of these help?

Lion Head Plaque Mold
eBay: LION HEAD STEPPING STONE~PLASTER MOLD/MOLDS~CONCRETE (item 320115453904 end time May-24-07 08:52:10 PDT)

DOC HOLLIDAY MOLDS


----------



## blossom (May 21, 2007)

Fantastic!!! You actually just confirmed that I'm headed in the right direction. I started looking around yesterday at statues, but had not thought to look for face molds. I think that is what I'm going to go with.

I'll have to purchase from here in town though..... I have to have the mold for my Wednesday night class. I'll be sure to post pics of my progress.

Again Thanks!


----------



## blossom (May 21, 2007)

Felixe,

I had actually looked at the library, but everything I found seemed somewhat cheesy. I'm really wanting something w/ a wow factor. One of my classmates thought she had a book I could get ideas from. We are actually going to meet up at the library to see what we can find.

I will definitly keep you posted w/ my progress and my questions.

Thanks again for the advise. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## thefoodsnob (May 23, 2007)

I would advise a 30% gumpaste 70% pastillage combination. The gumpaste will give you more stretch and time to work (although not much!) and it will still dry rock hard.

Rachel


----------

